# next cycles!



## Bro Bundy (Jun 27, 2013)

Lets here what your next cycle will be..As for me I liked nand so much i think i want another go but with npp this time


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 28, 2013)

I have bucket loads of tren ace that I'm tempted to dump off and get some NPP. Its funny I said I hate nandrolone after the last run, but really, I fucking love it. It doesn't hit hard like tren ace but it is great stuff. Maybe I should try tren e first though. 

^^^ Basically saying I haven't made up my mind.


----------



## TheExperiment (Jun 28, 2013)

Starting a cycle of DNP tomorrow morning. 

Then going to run the following compounds (not in order):

-Tren Ace/Test P/Mast P mix
-Tren E
-Nandrolone Decanoate
-Sustanon 350
-Anavar
-M1T
-SD

Going to be a fun summer leading into fall.


----------



## Tilltheend (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't know what I want to run next cycle, I am thinking about doing a bulker for winter.


----------



## Braw16 (Jun 28, 2013)

Im cruising on andropen and npp and will be for a bit here. Love npp worked so well on my elbows and joints in general


----------



## TheExperiment (Jun 28, 2013)

Braw16 said:


> Im cruising on andropen and npp and will be for a bit here. Love npp worked so well on my elbows and joints in general



I'm telling you brother. If you think NPP makes the joints feel good, Nandrolone Decanoate is a godsend. You should switch it out with the NPP if possible sometime.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 28, 2013)

TheExperiment said:


> Starting a cycle of DNP tomorrow morning.
> 
> Then going to run the following compounds (not in order):
> 
> ...


DNP during the summer?  I hope you live someplace cold bro.  I was sweating my ass off in 19 degree weather.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jun 28, 2013)

Just started test/tren a / mast p last 6wks winstrol.. hoping to bring sexy back lol


----------



## Spongy (Jun 28, 2013)

700mg Test P (1-24)
1000mg Primo (1-24)
400mg Mast P (1-24)
75 mg Anavar (1-8)
8 iu HGH every day
10 iu humalog 1 hour pre workout
10 iu humalog post workout


----------



## jyoung8j (Jun 28, 2013)

Damn spongy u must b a big as mofo with all tht shit!!! No homo but I wanna see a pic..lol


----------



## Hood_Rat (Jun 28, 2013)

Spongy said:


> 700mg Test P (1-24)
> 1000mg Primo (1-24)
> 400mg Mast P (1-24)
> 75 mg Anavar (1-8)
> ...



my god if only my hair could handle it id run this :O


----------



## losieloos (Jun 28, 2013)

Test, tren, mast, winny, anavar.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 28, 2013)

Spongy said:


> 700mg Test P (1-24)
> 1000mg Primo (1-24)
> 400mg Mast P (1-24)
> 75 mg Anavar (1-8)
> ...



.......nice collection


----------



## danielbiker (Jun 28, 2013)

My next cycle will be kind of an experiment:500mg Ment(Trestolone Acetate),500mg Tren A and 400mg Test.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 28, 2013)

Wel I think I'm gonna go craZy hard on my next run. I'm thinking some cell tech mixed with a little muscle tech. I'm not sure if I wanna go that hard


----------



## italian1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Just started Test E Mast E and var. Just finished up Test and Deca. Ran PCT and I know I should waited longer but I just had to try this cycle out. Been a week so far.


----------



## dboldouggie (Jun 28, 2013)

I think I'm gonna stick with tpp and npp for a while


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jun 28, 2013)

Finishing up Tren E 600 test 300 mast 300.  Going to cruise the test mast 4 to 6 weeks then deca 700 test. 300 mast 300.   Might kick it with some Tbol this time.


----------



## Jada (Jun 28, 2013)

Next cycle for me test c 500mg bold cyp 600mg and maybe Tne or tbol


----------



## creekrat (Jun 28, 2013)

looking to lean bulk with some tren ace in addition to my trt


----------



## JOMO (Jun 28, 2013)

Seriously considering just running growth. No more AAS. Up in the air right now.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm 2.5 weeks into the old fashioned test/dec/dbol run. Loving the ride, hoping to take it to 265 lbs standing at 6'ft. Currently 255 lbs.


----------



## powermaster (Jun 28, 2013)

Currently running 600 test e and 450 npp


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 28, 2013)

Spongy your my hero.


----------



## Azog (Jun 28, 2013)

Spongy said:


> 700mg Test P (1-24)
> 1000mg Primo (1-24)
> 400mg Mast P (1-24)
> 75 mg Anavar (1-8)
> ...



Holy fuck...you're a mad man! We need pics! Pics! Pics! Pics!


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 28, 2013)

Test / Tren / Mast - 200 / 400 / 300 - all enanthate esters 

...foaming at the mouth to start this


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 28, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Seriously considering just running growth. No more ASS. Up in the air right now.



Care to elaborate why?


----------



## juced_porkchop (Jun 28, 2013)

my next cycle in fall, simple and AWESOME!  ( for me atleast)

*wk1-16 1000-1250mg test ew ( might be teste *HG or omnadren since I got alot of omnas)
*4 wk on 4wk off: IGF1 Des 15mcg 2X a day 
*50-80mg var ed for 8 weeks some where possibly.
*wk1-17 AI letro 0.6-1.2mg 2X a week
*wk17 back to hrt

all you need is a good test dose and an AI imo.  var is nice for the tendons as is igf1 so its a nice combo.

Last year i went just with test and it was very nice, its been a while and you know what keeping it simple made out to be a VERY nice cycle!
I think ill have a 2 aas compound rule for now.


----------



## juced_porkchop (Jun 28, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Care to elaborate why?



ummmm cuz look at his F-ing avy!  hes big enough! and the aas just adds hair at this point! haha


----------



## R1rider (Jun 28, 2013)

I will stick to test e and NPp. I love this combo, i can run both in low doses and still have great results. I can workout 5 days a week and do squats/bench/deadlift once a week while maxing out every time. I have no elbow pain and almost zero sides on this combo

So it will be test e 500 and Npp 3-400 again. I may throw in GH down the road..... But this is all i will probably cycle for the next 5-10 years off and on


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 28, 2013)

1g test blend
600-800 deca

Thats in oct

Dont know why everyone thinks Spongy's wild, hes only gna run 2g of gear


----------



## pirovoliko (Jun 28, 2013)

also love nandrolone/npp...gonna bulk in Oct - test cyp, npp and drol...with 8-10 iu gh....considering slin in small amount...


----------



## Gt500face (Jun 29, 2013)

What do you guys think about equipoise? I was thinking about running it with my next cycle.


----------



## Big Worm (Jun 29, 2013)

Sticking to the basics.  Test and Dbol.


----------



## DF (Jun 29, 2013)

Not sure yet.  I'll have to see where my current cycle gets me.  I'm looking to get to 230lbs


----------



## danielbiker (Jul 2, 2013)

Gt500face said:


> What do you guys think about equipoise? I was thinking about running it with my next cycle.


 I'm thinking about EQ also.People have mix oppinions about it so i have to try it for myself.Most important donate blood before cycle and every 5 weeks or so and of course get at least two blood works during the cycle.I already have the gear but it will be next year.It will be  750mg Eq/500mg Test C/ 500mg Tren E and 50-75 mg Anadrol. A wild one but i want to do it.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jul 2, 2013)

Next will probably be Test C and Tren E.


----------



## 11Bravo (Jul 2, 2013)

When I come off this tren I'm going test e and eq.


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 2, 2013)

Coming of a Test E / Dbol, Var finisher.

Going to go Test E and Nandrolone, with some Dbol on the next one.

Although they might have to buy more plates at my gym if I do that.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm thinking 700 Test E, 500 Deca. Maybe Dbol. It's my 1st time adding multiple compounds. So far just 2 Test E only cycles. Is adding Deca and Dbol too much too quick? Not gonna start for a little while. On my trt dose now. Just trying to get stronger and bigger. I'm 6'3" 255 right now, wouldn't mind hitting 265.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 3, 2013)

Test e 1.5 grams (1-6)
Drol 100mg (1-6)
Test e 1 gram (7-13)
Mast e 400 mg (7-18)
Tren e 400 mg (7-18)
Test e 250 mg (14-18)
Tbol or var 100mg (12-18)
Humalog 10iu's PWO
Possibly winny 50mg (12-18)
Possibly clen (12-18)
Following a nutritionalist diet exactly (1-18)
Possibly doing a show week 18. Whether I do it or not, I'm cycling, eating, and training like I'm doing it. Fuck the world.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 3, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Dont know why everyone thinks Spongy's wild, hes only gna run 2g of gear



Because people see slin and think you're a crazy mofo. On the boards, slin is the step child locked in the basement and the only attention he gets is when the pyscho step dad beats the shit out of him. Seems to be a very dramatic hush hush thing.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 3, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> Next will probably be Test C and Tren E.



Just finished a blast with this combo (bit of a lean bulker) and loved my results. 

Cruising now on some low-dose Test and Mast (150 / 200) and likely will re-up the Test C / Tren E blast after my cruise.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 3, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Test e 1.5 grams (1-6)
> Drol 100mg (1-6)
> Test e 1 gram (7-13)
> Mast e 400 mg (7-18)
> ...



Good luck with the show, Colt! Stellar looking cycle!


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 3, 2013)

As of right now I know my base will be Test E (already stocked up) considering either NPP, Dbol kicker, var finisher.....


----------

